# what do you think about his?



## eddie1976 (Dec 21, 2014)

Here is a modification that someone did.


----------



## Duff Daddy (Sep 22, 2014)

I see the benefit in terms of moving it but just as easy as putting it on a dolly. But as far as benefit when using in snow.... no seems lame.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

There're a few guys here who run wheels on their blowers. They seem satisfied with them but I just use plastic (HDPE) skids that I make. Lots of guys run those as well. You'll here pros and cons about those wheels. Nice post.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

Or.......... you rebuild or (resole)  the bottom of the skid shoes with titanium like my dad did 30 or so years ago. I am still using them today. They are (maybe) worn down half way. And if you took my property and laid it out in running feet, I have 230'. It's an "L" shaped kind of lay out so I do a lot of backwards and forwards dragging on the skid shoes.

I have never had any kinds of problems with marking up the driveway by the skid shoes either. 

Plus when I am shoveling off my front porch, I keep my machine in neutral in front of my stairs and I throw the snow right into the bucket to throw the snow further away. So having the regular skids on my machine, keeps it in place better. I would think by using roller bearings, it would allow the machine to move. Just thinking out loud here. 

I am not saying that the roller bearings are not a good idea, they probably are, but in my case, I really just do not need them. But I would like to try a machine with them, just to experience them.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

We have talked about wheels vs. skids several times here over the past few years..
my opinion on these wheel mods: completely useless and pointless.

The wheels give you no benefits over skids, and the wheels have a major drawback in that they can freeze up and lock,
then you wear a flat spot on the wheel, then you have a "clunk clunk clunk" when the wheel thaws, and the wheel wont turn as easily.

So, no benefits, plus some drawbacks, equals no reason to do it.
and you dont need the wheels to move the machine on dry pavement because all you have to do is press down
on the handlebars, and the bucket is off the pavement anyway.

Skids have been working perfectly fine for over half a century, they are really the best solution, wheels are *worse* than skids IMO..

Scot


----------



## J_ph (Dec 17, 2013)

I still use adjustable lawnmower wheels on mine. It seems to be the best way to deal with adjusting the height for sidewalks and different types of gravel driveways. If I had a track unit with an adjustable auger housing that would work but I don't have one. Any other opeiton does anyone deal with mixed surfaces other than scooping up a bunch of gravel?

The OP did a nice job of fixing the problem that he was experiencing and with the video too.


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

I've wondered about the benefits of wheels. The plastic skids seem to slide fairly easy.

MTD even makes some with wheels. Not sure they'd fit other brands though;

MTD Yard Machines 490-241-0038 MTD Roller Skid Snow Thrower Skid Shoe Pair


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

World of difference with the plastic ones if you have any cracks in your driveway from tree roots or slight raises from the roots the self under the pavement. I love them for that reason . I suppose they will also keep a coated driveway more scratch free. 

They can also be flipped over and used again when they wear down.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

eddie1976 said:


> Here is a modification that someone did.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VG1giQ0heaY


it still doesn't address the problem of uneven pavement like armor skids does


----------



## knu2xs (Jan 6, 2015)

detdrbuzzard said:


> it still doesn't address the problem of uneven pavement like armor skids does


 My thoughts exactly.........


----------



## eddie1976 (Dec 21, 2014)

This (video, front wheels) was recommended in an amazon review for someone who said the ariens auto turn kept him from being able to keep the blower going straight. Any bit of pressure on one side made the blower turn. I haven't noticed that and if I did, probably chalked it up to being new to the blower. 

I suppose I should get the armor skids at some point. But for the storm coming Sunday, I think I will drop the current skids to about 1/8" or so. They are currently pretty high and leave too much snow on my driveway.


----------

